# word cannot complete the save due to file permission error



## pthres (Jun 25, 2001)

word cannot complete the save due to file permission error
( I:\.........\filename.doc )

Word 2000
Windows 2000 accross to a novel server

This is happening accross a networked mapped drive. This only occurrs after the first save I.E the first save works fine to I:\ drive but then when wanting to save further info the above message appears.

Any ideas on how to cure?? Maybe a service pack update??


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Sounds like your edit permissions are bad on that folder/drive.


----------



## shayquann (Sep 14, 2005)

My computer was damaged so I had someone remove the hard drive and rettrieve as much info from it as possible. I saved everything pn a 1 gig portable flash drive. Now I cannot edit, or save any changes that I've made to any of my documents on the flash drive. I get a file permissions error message. I can only open and read things. 

I've also tried to copy and paste text from a document on the flash drive to a new word document that I created on my computer and now when I try to open that document I get a 'file permissions error' message and the document won't open. 

Anne Troy mentioned bad edit permissions on that drive. Is it possible that something is wrong with the edit permissions on my flash drive? is there anything that I can do to change them?

I have a Kingston 1 gig flash drive. My computer has Windows XP media edition and MSOffice 2007.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Piggycop (May 28, 2006)

Did you check the propeties on the folder/drive to make sure they were not set to read only? And if they are all Office documents you may have to check the security by going in to tools>options>security and then check to see if the the document is read only.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

You can generally trust Anne to be right - probably your flash drive is not recognized by the server, perhaps for security reasons. I would suggest trying to save the file by entering the full path - see this link for some more suggestions, including that:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291156


----------



## shayquann (Sep 14, 2005)

slurpee, what is a "full path"?

Thanks for the suggestions.

If it helps the number/code for this error message is 200494.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I was referring to what Microsoft calls the UNC: try entering something along the lines of (copied this from the link)
\\server name\share\file name.doc
NOTE: Alternatively, you can type the server name portion of the UNC path and then browse to the location to which you want to save your document.


----------

